# craftsman single stage 4 stroke any good?



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

looking for a snowblower
i have a small 2 car driveway
saw a single stage 4 stroke B&S engine blower for sale
i would never buy a 2 stroke machine
are these any good
seller asking 200 bucks and go for 600 new


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is it one of those craftsman blowers with like 99 rivets holding the rubber paddles on? can you post a pic or if its on cl, the link


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

mc, I see you're looking hard, but I got to tell ya' man, look for something else. All those Craftsman's are MTD. Don't know where you are but look around for something like this:
Click the link and see it's $275, which means show up $250~225 and go home good. Parts, manuals, and lots of info online. Personal opinion on single stagers is hunt Toro 3650 for your price range and take a 2450 in good shape. I looked for 6 months for a pristine 3650 and found a Honda 621 for $150 I don't think a 1 year old Craftsman single stage is worth $200........just my opinion, and hoping you don't start off blowing with problems. They all break eventually, kinda like dirt bikes....it's in their nature. Start better and delay the nature.
HOLD UP. No 2 strokes? I guess I have no more information to send then. Disregard all my previous posts, and you are on your own. Good luck to you.
TORO CCR Snowthrower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where are you located and what kind of snow do you get ??

No two strokes would leave you with few choices. Most single stage throwers are two stroke and they are very good machines. The two stroke can produce more power for it's size than a four stroke. Since most single stage throwers YOU have to push the lighter it is the easier it is to use. I've had a two stroke 5hp MTD for years and except for the plow truck ridge it's been fantastic. You would be better served with a nice two stage that is power driven. After having to fight, beat, and layer your way through the mound the plow leaves a few times you'll curse the day you settled for a push type.


----------

